# Autoglym Waterless Detailer



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

Has anyone used Autoglym Waterless Detailer? If anyone has, could you let me know what your thoughts are on the product please?

http://www.autoglym.com/enGB/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=FEIJ&Range=3

I've noticed alot of people recommend ONR but was wondering if the Autoglym waterless detailer could be used in a similar way and whether it's any good as it's readily available for me.
Thanks people.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

EVL said:


> Has anyone used Autoglym Waterless Detailer?


Judging by the response so far, possibly no-one has. That doesn't mean that
it doesn't work.


EVL said:


> I've noticed alot of people recommend ONR but was wondering if the Autoglym waterless detailer could be used in a similar way


The answer to this is a qualified No. ONR fits more into the "less water" 
category. Waterless washes are products that you use straight from the 
supplied container, usually by spraying an even coat over the surface, then
wiping off with an MF cloth, then buffing with another MF cloth.

Other than in Winter, ONR can be diluted 32:1 to be sprayed and used in this
way. The key factors with using waterless washes are...

to spray an even coating of the product
to allow the product to dwell awhile before any wiping is done
As with any washing technique, some plain common sense is needed when 
wiping the panels. Coming from a well respected manufacturer, I would think
that this product would work as well as any other.

However, I would err on the side of caution by starting the process on a 
clean car. Many waterless wash products leave a protective film and that
helps to build confidence when wiping away dirt.

By comparison, ONR will refill a "waterless wash" spray many times over. It
is also far more versatile, so you can tailor your washes to the prevailing
conditions.

HTH

Regards,
Steve


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Exactly what Lowiepete said.
This is the man that has tried just about everything.
The waterless washes realy are just for light soiling no matter how much muck they appear to show in any adds etc.
ONR is certainly something everyone should have in there collection.
Waterless wash is handy also even if just kept in the car for the bird bombs.


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the informative replies. It's appreciated. 

I got some of the Autoglym Waterless Detailer today and (I'm no expert) I'm pretty impressed. :thumb:
Next on the list will be ONR.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Optimum do a waterless spray called Opticlean, it's had good reviews on here. Also the new chemical guys one looks good. Both are concentrated and look good value for money.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> Optimum do a waterless spray called Opticlean, it's had good reviews on here. Also the new chemical guys one looks good. Both are concentrated and look good value for money.


Have used a bit of the c/g eco clean if thats what your refering to Pete and as an alternative to washing a lightly soiled car its a good product with no marring ,i would however be loath to use it on a properly dirty car,i think thats best left to onr or a full wash imo.spray on waterless products are good for a quick clean and perform well enough in general,certainly the ones i have tried but just cant bring myself to use them when faced with a filthy car and doubt i ever will.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

EVL said:


> Thanks for the informative replies. It's appreciated.
> 
> I got some of the Autoglym Waterless Detailer today and (I'm no expert) I'm pretty impressed. :thumb:
> Next on the list will be ONR.


Can I ask where you got the Autoglym Waterless from ?

I am dying to try it but nowhere near me sells it and I cant seem to find it online anywhere !

Thanks


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

I get mine from the local trade Autoglym rep.
I think the product in the retail range is called Rapid Detailer (but I'm guessing, so could be wrong)
I'll double check with the rep the next time he's up:

http://www.autoglym.com/enGB/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=EIEM&Range=1

I'd suggest going on to their website to find your nearest stockists. If you're near Rochdale or Manchester, you're welcome to get some from me to try.
The more I use it, the more impressed I get!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Sorry to bring an old thread back up, but can you tell me what the Autoglym Waterless Detailer you bought a while ago is like ?

Is it easy to use and does it bring a nice shine up ?

I am so tempted to get some but want to hear what peoples thoughts are on it first as its alot of cash to waste if the products no good !

Also, does the car have to be fully dry to use it or is a damp car Ok ?

Can it be used on glass and unpainted plastic trim or is it just for paintwork ?

Many thanks

Mark


----------

